# MetalDragon_boy's pics!



## Tarantula (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi!

Here is a bunch of pics of afew of my Ts:

_Achanthoscurria geniculata_






_Aphonopelma anax_











_Aphonopelma_ sp. mexico






Female











_Avicularia avicularia_






_Bonnetina cyaneifemur_






_Ceratogyrus darlingi_






_Ceratogyrus marshalli_






_Chilobrachys huahuni_






_Chilobrachys_ sp. guangxiensis






_Cyclosternum fasciatum_






_Cyclosternum schmardae_






_Cyriocosmus elegans_






_Eucratoscelus pachypus_











_Haplopelma/Ornithoctonus_ sp.































_Haplopelma albostriatum_






_Haplopelma minax_











_Haplopelma schmidti_ "Golden Form"











_Heterothele villosella_






_Holothele incei_






_Hysterocrates crassipes_






_Hysterocrates gigas_






_Lasiodora difficilis_






_Lasiodora klugi_






_Lasiodora parahybana_ (Gravid?)






_Nhandu carapoensis_











_Nhandu colloratovillosum_











_Pamphobeteus_ sp. Ecuador






_Poecilotheria miranda_






_Poecilotheria regalis_






_Poecilotheria rufilata_






_Psalmopoeus pulcher_











Female











_Pterinochilus murinus_ "NCF"






_Pterinochilus murinus_ "RCF"
















_Vitalius sorocabae_






_Xenesthis intermedia_






Enjoy!


----------



## DeiF (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi! Really nice T`s. Nice pics


----------



## neilkane (Apr 16, 2006)

*real nice*

very nice set of photos you got their. well done what sort of camera would you be using to take these images ?


----------



## Tarantula (Apr 16, 2006)

I used a Konica Minolta Z5


----------



## neilkane (Apr 16, 2006)

*Pterinochilus murinus*

especialy like the pic of Pterinochilus murinus is brilliant


----------



## common spider (Apr 16, 2006)

*Great Pics*

I am speechless.


:worship:


----------



## Gigas (Apr 16, 2006)

Dude you are amazing, i love the Vitalius sorocabae
bitig the dowel lol


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 16, 2006)

Very very very nice pics!!!


----------



## Fierce Deity (Apr 16, 2006)

Very nice!! Your C. marshalli has an HUGE "horn".  Great collection.  Just so you know, I love enclosure pics .


----------



## Camberwell (Apr 17, 2006)

now these are some excelent pictures 

I'd love to see a couple more of the P.miranda (hint hint)

beautiful collection!


----------



## morda (Apr 17, 2006)

Great collection and very nice pictures!

The most I enjoyed E. pachypus, great spider.


----------



## ErikH (Apr 17, 2006)

Excellent pics!  I especially like the p. murinus, and the c. marshalli!


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Apr 17, 2006)

Great Collection you have going there ! 
Awsome pictures , they really show off your T's ...:clap: 
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 17, 2006)

Very impressive collection you have there! Thanks for sharing!:clap:


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Apr 18, 2006)

*AWESOME collection!!!!!! Wow - those are great pics - ty for sharing!

Rosana - BedroomEyzOfBlu*


----------



## Tarantula (Apr 24, 2006)

_Acanthoscurria musculosa_






_Aphonopelma chalcodes_
















_Aphonopelma seemanni_


























_Brachypelma smithi_






_Citharischius crawshayi_
















_Ephebopus murinus_




































_Haplopelma lividum_

Female:


























Male:






_Haplopelma longipes_ "Cambodia"











_Haplopelma schmidti_ "Gold Form"


----------



## Gigas (Apr 24, 2006)

has your crawshayi moulted yet?, beautiful shimidti


----------



## Tarantula (Apr 24, 2006)

hmm dont think so.. shes totally webbed in.. cant se a thing! lol


----------



## davros (Apr 25, 2006)

Beautiful pix Niklas:clap: :clap: 

Best wishes Mal.


----------



## robustum1 (Apr 25, 2006)

hi,
very nice pics!!!
and of course great ts!!!


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Apr 25, 2006)

Very Crazy Collection !!! Im very jelious , i would love some of those African Sp !!!!  my hats off to you .....those pics and the T's ....WOW :drool: 
Thanks for sharing :clap:


----------



## maarrrrr (Aug 14, 2006)

niice collection!


----------



## Tarantula (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks!

***

Some various pics:

*Megaphobema robustum*






*Poecilotheria subfusca*






_Cyriopagopus_ sp. "Blue"






*Cyriocosmus elegans*






*Pterinochilus lugardi*






*Haplopelma doriae*






*Stromatopelma calceatum calceatum*






*Holothele incei*






*Orphnaecus sp. "Mt. Kanlaon"*






_*Pterinochilus chordatus*_


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 12, 2006)

A few feeding pics I took the other day!

*****

_*Citharischius crawshayi*_






*Ephebopus murinus*






*Grammostola rosea*






*Haplopelma hainanum*






*Megaphobema robustum*











*Pamphobeteus ornatus*






*Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma*






*Pterinochilus chordatus*


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome Niklas, keep the good work


----------



## NastyNate (Sep 12, 2006)

those are some really sick pics


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope they are "sick" in a good way! LOL


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Sep 13, 2006)

Man you take some absolute great shots! 
awesome work


----------



## urs (Sep 13, 2006)

Great pictures man! :clap:  It's time for me to buy new camera!

Best regards Uros


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 13, 2006)

Great Pictures and Ts!!! I dont knwo if I missed it or not, but what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 13, 2006)

Im using a Konica Minolta Z5. Really good camera!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 13, 2006)

Do you have any additions to it? Or are you just using the camera itself? THanks. I looked the name up on google and they arent that expensive, I am considering buying one. Do you have a picture of what yours looks like?


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 14, 2006)

I use the camera itself. No sorry dont have a pic.


----------



## urs (Sep 14, 2006)

I have Konica Minolta Z3. I can see the difference!:?  
Do you use auto settings or manual?

Best regards Uros


----------

